# Happy Birthday "William The Baptist"



## PB Moderating Team (Aug 31, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-&quot;William The Baptist&quot; (born 1990, Age: 21)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, Leah!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Leah!


----------



## FCC (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy birthday Leah!


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy birthday! I prayed it is a blessed one for you.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Leah!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 31, 2011)

Have a pleasant day of birth commemoration, Leah.


----------



## No Name #5 (Aug 31, 2011)

OOO what'd you get what'd you get?!?!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Leah.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, Leah!


----------



## athanatos (Aug 31, 2011)

Hippy barfday!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone! (except athanatos... it was NOT a barf day)

Most blessed indeed. My older brother surprised me and came in town 

There is now a running joke in my family, any time I make stuffed bell peppers View attachment 2275 for dinner... there is an unexpected visitor. 

And E-Liz, the best gift was seeing my brother!


----------



## BenjaminBurton (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Leah! Be blessed!


----------



## baron (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, though you day is just about passed.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 1, 2011)

"William The Baptist" said:


> There is now a running joke in my family, any time I make stuffed bell peppers View attachment 2275 for dinner... there is an unexpected visitor.



Maybe we'll show up next time . I pray it is a year of special blessings for you Leah -- most especially the blessing of God's presence.

And brothers_ are_ pretty nice surprises.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 1, 2011)

a mere housewife said:


> Maybe we'll show up next time . I pray it is a year of special blessings for you Leah -- most especially the blessing of God's presence.
> 
> And brothers_ are_ pretty nice surprises.



Y'all would be VERY welcome!!  Now I'll just make stuffed bell peppers until you show up  

Thank you. And yes, it was a very nice surprise.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------

